# ID Please?



## auto303615 (Jun 30, 2004)

Is this picture good enough for an identification??

TIA.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm Saying Brandtii


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

yes definitely a brandtii


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I think we all agree when we say "brandtii"


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont know about that one being a brandtii it doesnt look like the anal fin and the dorsal fin line up correctly to be a brandtii


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Well it might be a compressus but maybe not...
I still say its a brandtii...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

How big is he ?


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like a brandtii to me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> i dont know about that one being a brandtii it doesnt look like the anal fin and the dorsal fin line up correctly to be a brandtii


 That's what I was thinking, but the fish sits somewhat in a nose-dive position: when you rotate the image a bit, the alignment is more brandtii-esque...

But still, I'd be happy to see another picture, preferably a good flank shot in which the fish not in a tilted position.


----------

